# Some lovely rescue rats...



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Recently i had some new arrivals....4 does and 1 buck, from a NFRS registered rattery....with lice, one with a gigantic lump and a bit `spazzy` and tilty, underweight, mite scabs, amongst other things, most removed have dropped litters at other peoples houses, and 1 has dropped here but rejected her litter, so they were fostered onto another doe.

First up.... Munchkin, pretty old and decrepid, but so sweet and trusting with a HUGE lump underneath her. Im not sure she would actually survive surgery to remove it but I have a good feeling she would. she had to have a bath as she was practically sticky and hummed to high heaven.




























Next up, Burmesey kitten, shy, scatty, underweight, but has come round lovely.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










this was the girl who i thought may have a baby tummy with her big nipples and tubby belly and she dropped 8 babies...you cant see her points very well, but shes some kind of very pale blue siamese...









then the one who is in the best nick of them all, a sweet dumbo smeeze girl, nice coat, friendly and stll only a kitten looks wise, but supposedly has already had a litter..!










i took in a buck too, hes currently living with a friend. He had lice, scabby, and pretty shy, but came around lovely.


random nomming..


















the `lady` who the does and the buck came from, really should not be allowed rats, and is pretty awful stuff, breeding from tumour ridden lines, licey rats, underweight, not handled anywhere near enough..the list goes on.

Not nice at all.

The babies which were born were fostered onto a lovely Agouti doe who raised the 8 alongside her 10, and all are surviving.

Have a gander at the 2 agouits with black faces and bournville coloured bodies....theyre gorrrrgeous!
At the top, natural light








to the left with flash.










Randoms

























Then Nightcoven...the fab foster mummy, who is so floppy and bendy and will actually sit in your hands on her bum and be squidged and kissed and slobbered over









She has done such a good job!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Those poor rats : (

Munchkin looks like a very special girl :flrt:

And those babies are just :flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

They are all lovely as soon as I have my ratty room sorted and organised I must get on your list for rescue ratties


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor babies Im so glad they are now safe

I cant believe how scrummy rats are my 2 rescued foster rats are definately staying with me, Im to much in love for them to be rehomed:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol rats are very addictive i agree! i have sooooo many failed fosterers here!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh bless them, theres no excuse for letting animals get into such states


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

So will this breeder be kicked off the NFRS breeders list now then?????

Or is she giving up breeding now?

I'm sure her rats will fair better with you now.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> So will this breeder be kicked off the NFRS breeders list now then?????
> 
> Or is she giving up breeding now?
> 
> I'm sure her rats will fair better with you now.


I hope she will do...but shes just had an article published in the NFRS magazine.....`the trials and tribulations of breeding and running a rescue`....

Makes me a little mad.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Minerva said:


> I hope she will do...but shes just had an article published in the NFRS magazine.....`the trials and tribulations of breeding and running a rescue`....
> 
> Makes me a little mad.


That's not fair I don't get the magazine so I still don't know who it is.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG the 1st 2 rats are so beautiful, poor little girl in the 1st pic what a shame at least she will have a nice time for the end of her days. well done u for getting them 

what mag is this?? or do u have to be a member of a rat club 2 get it??


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You have to be a member of the NFRS to get Pro-Rata. It's well worth it, it's been invaluable to me with the health/breeding articles, as has the NFRS forum. 

We need to remember the NFRS isn't a regulatory body, nor is any other rat club. It's impossible for them to be. 

Wishing these poor rats a speedy recovery, they're in great hands now! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh bless them, I'm sure they will have a much happier and healthier life with you.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

More updated baby pics...!


----------

